# 19+ acres in Grainger County, Tennessee for sale



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We have 19+ acres of beautiful land in Grainger County, just outside of Rutledge city limits. Land is located less than half a mile from highway 11W. There are no restrictions. Asking $58,000.

A little over an acre is cleared, the remainder is wooded. Land starts out flat at the road and then continues over two ridges to the property line on top of the 3rd ridge. A private home site with has been cleared atop the first ridge. There is a road to the first ridge as well (at an angle along the tree line). Of course, there is plenty of space for a house at the road too. The property also offers beautiful mountains views.

Electric, water and cable (TV & high speed internet) are available at the road. Property lines near road frontage are marked with wooden orange stakes. Please note these stakes are approximate as they have been placed by the owner, not a surveyor. We have a survey of the property. 

Land is about 10 minutes from Cherokee Lake and 30 minutes from Knoxville. 

No owner financing. Buyer must have cash or obtain own financing.

If you don't live in Tennessee right now, the cost of living is very reasonable here. No state income tax and low property taxes. And people are great 

PM me for details if interested or see our post on Craigslist for additional contact info.


----------

